# The new year thread



## fixidixi (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey,

I'm going off to party and wont sit down to a computer to greet, so..

Happy new year everyone (I'm in CET so its still a few hours..  )


----------



## Darwin (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year! Still a few hours to go in Brazil.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh, yeah, I forgot about that thing...


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 31, 2014)

happy new year from Brisbane, Australia !


----------



## rmlhhd (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## souen (Dec 31, 2014)

Wishing everyone a Happy and Productive New Year!


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 31, 2014)

With just under 6 hours to go! Happy New Years from Eastlake, Michigan!


----------



## davidgestiondbi (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## trewq (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year! I'm already 11 hours into it


----------



## MannDude (Dec 31, 2014)

Went  to Big Woods Brewery ( http://www.bigwoodsbrewing.com/ ) and got some great food, had some great beer, and listened to some great live music.

Now just counting down till 2015.


----------



## D. Strout (Dec 31, 2014)

Less than fifteen minutes to go until the continental U.S. sees the first of the new year!


----------



## MannDude (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year from the US east-coast everyone.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year!


To change anything in your life you first have to change your habbits.


----------



## SentinelTower (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year!


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 1, 2015)

@MannDude:

I looove craft beer .


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year! , I just woke up from a crazy night


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 1, 2015)

@Venexcloud:

I've forgotten to turn off my weekday alarms so :

I lay down ~ 4:10

my phone rang first at 5:30

..then at 6:00

..so i 'woke' up around 8 ..


----------



## IntegralHost (Jan 5, 2015)

belated Happy New Year


----------

